# Mouse Therapy with the elderly!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I did mouse therapy at the nursing home I work in this week. It was amazing how many of the older ladies liked petting this cutie from Ann. I even had one resident who said she used to breed lab mice for Hopkins. It was amazing! I am lucky to work in such a fun field with such wonderful people. I am the supervisor of the theraputic recreation department at a nonprofit nursing home. We get pets on wheels...if they show...once a week. My people love pets. I was blown away by the responce to the mouse. I will have to bring one more often. 
Ann had mentioned how she was banned from bringing them to see her father in a nursing home in PA, and I am glad to say that in MD I can share my pets. I thought it fitting to use Fairy (old name Splitface) as the first therapy mouse at my second home. 
Here are some touching photos that had to be sadly blurred to protect the innocent and follow HIPPA. Blah.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Here are some touching photos that had to be saddly blurred to protect the innocent and follow HIPAA. Blah.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

C: Wow! I was just thinking, this week, about using mousies for my work as a PCA for disabled adults.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

That's so sweet, Tara! And it really does make a difference to the patients. When my mother was dying, they used to bring therapy pets into her dialysis ward in PA and it used to cheer her so much. She was always so excited to tell me about the dogs and rabbits she interacted with at the hospital that day. The elderly and disabled can use every bit of joy you can bring to them. You are in a very admirable line of work


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

This is brilliant


----------

